# Securing carriage in trailer



## ClickMini (Feb 22, 2010)

Leia told me that someone here (Rhinestone?) had some info about tie-downs to secure a carriage inside a trailer. Any ideas? I have to secure my Tadpole inside the trailer, and that is not quite as straightforward as my carts are. Thanks for any ideas!

Amy


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations Amy on your new vehicle! It's so exciting!

Carts needs to be tied down as securely as possible. Like we saw in Leia's truck accident, if they are not tied down securely, they will go flying at worst, and at best they will be scratched up by getting jostled around.

We use ratchet straps to secure our loads, either to tie rings in the floor, or we have installed E Track on the walls. http://www.uscargocontrol.com/etrackstrapstiedowns-c-3.html

If you don't have double wall construction, I have also seen other carriage drivers install it on the floor. We didn't get our stuff from that website above, but it shows you well what kinds of attachments are available. We get ours from a "local" trucking company. The E Track spring fitting is available with multiple ends, like rings and tie offs, etc. We also got the wood end fitting for E Track and made a removable shelf with 2x4s and plywood. Chad used the basic spring fitting on the sides of the harness racks, so they are removable from the trailer, too. I don't have a photo of the carriages tied down, but we tie almost everything down with the E Track fittings. 

We put those "old fashioned" fuzzy horse leg wraps around places on the cart where the cargo straps touch the carts to protect the paint. They work great! (BTW, we don't run down the road with that stuff on the shelf, it will fall off, but it is really nice once you get to the show and put it up out of the way.)







I don't know where you shop for hardware, but our local chain carries this that will also work for tying down carriages:

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/567472recessed_mount_with_d_ring.html?lref=%2fautomotive%2ftrailers_towing%2ftowing%2faccessories%2f%3fp%3d4

I have seen other designs, too, but basically the pocket for the ring is recessed/cut out into the floor.

We have also used "pressure bars" to secure loads, but it would depend on how much "flex" your walls have as to whether or not those would work for you.

Let me know if you need more info. My husband is kind of a stickler about tying carriages down securely!

Myrna


----------

